# You guys want to have a little ongoing Weight Lifting competition?



## ProteinFarts (Mar 28, 2014)

I have no one to train with ATM. I have a lot more fun when there is a little competition. Let's go by weight class. That's fair. So what you think...

:: Weight Classes ::

150 lbs - 175 lbs
175 lbs - 200 lbs
200 lbs - 225 lbs
225 lbs - 250 lbs

:: Lifts ::

Bench
Squats
Deadlift
Weighted dips
Weighted reverse grip pull ups
Flat bench dumbells
Incline bench dumbells

Post your max or as safe as you feel hitting your max. Full extension and proper form is a must. Don't cheat! Belts and wrist straps are fine. Feel free to add lifts of your own. Or adjust the weight class as see fit. I'm not much of a power lifter so I don't do things such as clean and jerks and etc. But I do the basics like above. Once I recover from my pool weekend I will post up some of my numbers. They won't be mind blowing trust me. Please feel free to do the same. It's fun when you get neck and neck with someone. Sometimes it's just the push you need to take it to the next level.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey, what about us fat guys? I'm 260 and I wanna play, asshole.J/k


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 28, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Hey, what about us fat guys? I'm 260 and I wanna play, asshole.J/k



Ya no shit lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2014)

Cool now I don't have to take part in this 

I heart being 265


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't think I will participate in the "weighted reverse grip pull-up" portion of the event lol. Bench, squat, dead, and weighted dips are awesome, and I'll pass on the rest.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cool now I don't have to take part in this
> 
> I heart being 265


266 this morning, guess I'll go back to my Global Warming thread.LOL


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2014)

No fatties allowed. Lol. 

Pf when u say max on db Incline and flat u mean for a single? That's kinda hard to do cus most gyms don't have big enough dbs. Should do max reps with a certain weight or something like that. 

Could be fun. 

And def should add push press or ohp in there.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 28, 2014)

I will give it a shot.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 28, 2014)

5'7" 196lbs  today


----------



## j2048b (Mar 28, 2014)

Yup im between 205-210 fluctuating each week, trying to get up to 230!!!..... my lifts are weaksauce but lets get er on... Guy ledueche


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2014)

Or do max reps with your bodyweight on the big 4 lifts.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 28, 2014)

I like this. Good call brother.

One caveat...I say anyone can call bullshit on anyone else.  What this means is that you have one week to post a video of that particular lift.

What do you say?  Adds a little more skin in the game wouldn't you say?


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 28, 2014)

No vid didn't happen.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2014)

Videos are a must


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm with Steelers and Ecks on this one...

I am going to run a 4 week Sheiko starting Monday then I will post.

Let's keep this going...


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 29, 2014)

Are you guys kidding me. Surely your smart enough to notice the pattern and fill in the blanks. Do I need to include 425 - 450 too?

150 lbs - 175 lbs
175 lbs - 200 lbs
200 lbs - 225 lbs
225 lbs - 250 lbs
Blank 
Blank

Start which ever competition you want. You like doing high rep push-ups post it up! I did this with my friend for a long while and because of it I was able to get my mile under 7. Every few days I would get a text saying he bested my last by a few seconds. Then I would best his. It was fun. I like putting lots of weight between my legs and doing pull ups. If you don't don't do it. Post up a lift that you like. There are no rules. Just have fun and push yourself. Friendly competition is a good thing and can be a strong motivator.

I'm 215 at the moment. I actually haven't done any of those lifts for maxes in quite some time. When I do I will post here.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 29, 2014)

OP post 

Post your max or as safe as you feel hitting your max. Full extension and proper form is a must. Don't cheat! Belts and wrist straps are fine. *Feel free to add lifts of your own. Or adjust the weight class as see fit*. I'm not much of a power lifter so I don't do things such as clean and jerks and etc. But I do the basics like above. Once I recover from my pool weekend I will post up some of my numbers. They won't be mind blowing trust me. Please feel free to do the same. It's fun when you get neck and neck with someone. Sometimes it's just the push you need to take it to the next level.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 29, 2014)

Let's see who can do the most reverse grip underhand overhead extension tricep pull down presses. Those are tough.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Mar 29, 2014)

Hold on, let me order this Drol and Tren...then rep out the NFL combine bench press.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok...

weight 215
- reverse grip pull up my max was 60 lb dumbell between my legs. Repped 2 last set. 
- Wide grip dips my max was 60 lb dumbell between my legs. Repped out 5 last set. I was hesitant to go any heavier today as it was hurting my shoulder quite a bit for some reason.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 7, 2014)

Getting F-ing HUGE!!! 

Ok scull crushers tricep press with 45lb strait bar and 45's and 5's last set - so what's that... 145lbs for 3 reps. But unfortunately my elbow is saying stop so only high rep for a while. Scull crushers are bringing the bar to your forehand then pressing up. 

Preacher bench for strict bicep contraction I did 110 for 2 reps my last set. Preacher bench is where you sit and hang your arms over the declined bench/pad. 

Those are both pretty big lifts for a lean guy like me. Maybe not for some of you monsters. I'm currently on vacation and just went to the gym. That's unheard of for me. I always take a break on vacation. So the forum motivation is working!


----------



## anewguy (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't know about you guys but I will NEVER post a video of myself to this (or any other similar) website.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 7, 2014)

anewguy said:


> I don't know about you guys but I will NEVER post a video of myself to this (or any other similar) website.



Whys that????


----------



## anewguy (Apr 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Whys that????



Call me paranoid but this forum is viewable by anyone.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 7, 2014)

Go full Gimp and put a mask on.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm getting too fuking old to be maxing out with this shit.  I personally don't care how much weight I can bench or squat anymore, I just wanna look good with my shirt off.  If you wanna have a 6-pack competition then come holla at me.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 7, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> I'm getting too fuking old to be maxing out with this shit.  I personally don't care how much weight I can bench or squat anymore, I just wanna look good with my shirt off.  If you wanna have a 6-pack competition then come holla at me.



My 30pack beats your 6pack


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 7, 2014)

Come on pussies post up some numbers for me to beat!


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 7, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Come on pussies post up some numbers for me to beat!



Coming from the guy who doesn't squat.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 7, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Coming from the guy who doesn't squat.



And doesn't put up vids.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 7, 2014)

Bring it Pussy!!!


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Bring it Pussy!!!



Lol nice lift bro! I can't touch that.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Bring it Pussy!!!



Now were talking!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 8, 2014)

here protein. Let' see wwhat u got. It's an older video but can actually do more now.


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice lifts fellas. Nice to see vids... waiting on op...


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> here protein. Let' see wwhat u got. It's an older video but can actually do more now.



Now we are talking! I had to call you guys pussies to get it lol. You guys are beasts. I really really can't touch that lift. Well done. Anything over my head I'm no good. I'll put up a deads number as soon as I find a gym with round weights. But it will be in the neighborhood of low to mid 300's prob - haven't dead lifted in years. I see you guys do a lot of powerlifting movements - as you should! I will start doing them too again.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 8, 2014)

Push press and behind the neck push press are by far my favorite lifts ever. Will make a man outta ya lol


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 8, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Nice lifts fellas. Nice to see vids... waiting on op...



I don't know if I will every post a vid. I'll post numbers all day though. Just not a vid guy. I'm crazy stickler for strick form though so trust I do each lift correctly and full range of motion.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 8, 2014)

Ecks Letting that beat drop! Nice old lift! I have the same wrist wraps also.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 8, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> I don't know if I will every post a vid. I'll post numbers all day though. Just not a vid guy. I'm crazy stickler for strick form though so trust I do each lift correctly and full range of motion.



It's cool. We'll all believe ya


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Bring it Pussy!!!



Damn son that was impressive bar path especially on the last reps after you started getting tired. Very nice job bro.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 8, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Damn son that was impressive bar path especially on the last reps after you started getting tired. Very nice job bro.



Thanks Doc!!! 
This is the vid that vid that cost POB one of his shoes. Lol. I'll be making a new one after the meet.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok! At the golds gym they had a dedicated "dead lift" area. I killed legs, back, and lower back yesterday working out with the wife trying to jen Selter her ass. So I couldn't go quite as heavy as I wanted - so the back wouldn't role. I have always done conventional deads but I tried out sumo and semi sumo position today. Still felt off so I stuck with conventional. 6th set I did 315lbs x 6 reps. Nothing huge but doing a 21 hour drive tomorrow so I wanted to walk out injury free. Next time I won't do back and legs the day before so I will hit 375 for a few reps. I haven't done them in at least 5 years and it felt really good!


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 11, 2014)

But that is crazy that above you militaried standing what I lifted off the ground. Never in a million years.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm really not trying to be a dick, but you probably shouldn't start a "weightlifting competition" thread on a Powerlifting board (suck it, Seeker ) when you pull 315 for 6.

I'm one of the weaker dudes on this board and I just pulled 465 x 5. I've power cleaned 315. And I'm not posting the vid because I don't give a shit. POB has seen the vid if anyone wants validation. It's not like 465x5 is some huge number anyways...its below average in our world.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 11, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm really not trying to be a dick, but you probably shouldn't start a "weightlifting competition" thread on a Powerlifting board (suck it, Seeker ) when you pull 315 for 6.
> 
> I'm one of the weaker dudes on this board and I just pulled 465 x 5. I've power cleaned 315. And I'm not posting the vid because I don't give a shit. POB has seen the vid if anyone wants validation. It's not like 465x5 is some huge number anyways...its below average in our world.



There are people of all different strengths. I'm sure many are in my zone. And many in yours. PL is not my life. I do all differnent things with my body and fancy myself as a well rounded athlete. So no I am not going to be the strongest. But I did say that 30 posts ago.

More importantly I started this thread to push myself. Not to win bragging rights. So according to your mindset if I am weaker than you I should not participate? I prefer my mindset thank you.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 11, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> There are people of all different strengths. I'm sure many are in my zone. And many in yours. PL is not my life. I do all differnent things with my body and fancy myself as a well rounded athlete. So no I am not going to be the strongest. But I did say that 30 posts ago.
> 
> More importantly I started this thread to push myself. Not to win bragging rights. So according to your mindset if I am weaker than you I should not participate? I prefer my mindset thank you.



PL is a mentality, a way of training, a way of life.  If you do some deads on occasion you are not a PL my friend.  

I think your a nice enough of a fella but concentrate on what you are good at.  You mentioned all around fitness etc.  Post some stuff on that.  

And you mentioned different strengths, maybe as a general adjective more than anything.  Because there is only 1 type of STRONG and that is being STRONG.  The guys on this board are just that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2014)

I wouldn't mind starting this thread over.  Some definite butt hurt in here. If you don't want to do a little challenge it's no big deal. Personally I like the idea.  I did it at another board with a few people and it's a good way to light a fire under your ass.

So say for deads you can have two people. One with a 400Lb dead and one with a 600lb dead. First to add 20lbs wins.  

Screw fairness. It will get people working hard and getting focused.

I think PF has a good idea here and his heart is in the right place.

PF I challenge you to a 100 pushup contest for time. Must be done by next Wednesday at 10pm. Vid not required we will do the honor system since neither of us is about to post a vid.


----------



## DF (Apr 11, 2014)

Hmmm, 100 pushups If I start now I may make that deadline.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> PF I challenge you to a 100 pushup contest for time. Must be done by next Wednesday at 10pm. Vid not required we will do the honor system since neither of us is about to post a vid.



Thanks POB  Challenge excepted. I haven't done more than a few push-ups just as a warm up in 15 yrs but I will give it my best shot.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 11, 2014)

Do the 100 have to be done all at once, if not I'm in!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 11, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> PL is a mentality, a way of training, a way of life.  If you do some deads on occasion you are not a PL my friend.
> 
> I think your a nice enough of a fella but concentrate on what you are good at.  You mentioned all around fitness etc.  Post some stuff on that.
> 
> And you mentioned different strengths, maybe as a general adjective more than anything.  Because there is only 1 type of STRONG and that is being STRONG.  The guys on this board are just that.



I hate to be the bearer of bad news but PL isn't the be-all, end-all and certainly doesn't mean that if you are not a PL, you are not strong.

Some serious egos need to be left at the door.........................


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 12, 2014)

Neither is being 5% body fat but you sure like to spread your opinion on that. 



Jenner said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but PL isn't the be-all, end-all and certainly doesn't mean that if you are not a PL, you are not strong.
> 
> Some serious egos need to be left at the door.........................


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2014)

ccpro said:


> Do the 100 have to be done all at once, if not I'm in!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



Clock starts and doesn't stop till you are finished!


----------



## Yaya (Apr 12, 2014)

I challenge anyone to a mai tai or beer drinking contest. 

50 bucks to participate. ... we all have to use face time while being at a ping pong bar..

Winner takes it all


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll be doing these pushups in a Titan F6 bench shirt by the way


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2014)

Shit i used to be a cook at some restaurant and we used to have push up contest and see howmany we could do in a minute. Used to get almost 100 but i was also 150 lbs back then. Haha could prolly do 50 now.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Shit i used to be a cook at some restaurant and we used to have push up contest and see howmany we could do in a minute. Used to get almost 100 but i was also 150 lbs back then. Haha could prolly do 50 now.



yeah pretty sure I"m screwed on this one.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 12, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> yeah pretty sure I"m screwed on this one.


probably pass out after 15 .


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 12, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Neither is being 5% body fat but you sure like to spread your opinion on that.



1. That's just a fuuking joke that DF has kept up with

2. I don't push what I do on anyone or act like its the only way to train

3. I don't make people feel like shit for not doing what I like to do


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 12, 2014)

Jenner said:


> 1. That's just a fuuking joke that DF has kept up with
> 
> 
> 
> ...






rawwrrrr ...


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 12, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I challenge anyone to a mai tai or beer drinking contest.
> 
> 50 bucks to participate. ... we all have to use face time while being at a ping pong bar..
> 
> Winner takes it all



Tell you what Yaya, as soon as my liver is clear to drink.......i will do push ups while drinking mai tais and beers.


----------



## italian1 (Apr 12, 2014)

We need to have a beer bong compition. Old school. Almost died when I was younger trying this shit with bottles of mad dog. Can almost throw up right now thinking about it.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 12, 2014)

Jenner said:


> 1. That's just a fuuking joke that DF has kept up with
> 
> 2. I don't push what I do on anyone or act like its the only way to train
> 
> 3. I don't make people feel like shit for not doing what I like to do


And your gonna here me........ROOOOOOOOOAAAAARRR!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 12, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm really not trying to be a dick, but you probably shouldn't start a "weightlifting competition" thread on a Powerlifting board (suck it, Seeker ) when you pull 315 for 6.
> 
> I'm one of the weaker dudes on this board and I just pulled 465 x 5. I've power cleaned 315. And I'm not posting the vid because I don't give a shit. POB has seen the vid if anyone wants validation. It's not like 465x5 is some huge number anyways...its below average in our world.



465x5 pull = STRONG as F'k bro and nothing to sniff at it is impressive by far, we are not all going to be like Dan Green.



Jenner said:


> 1. That's just a fuuking joke that DF has kept up with
> 
> 2. I don't push what I do on anyone or act like its the only way to train
> 
> 3. I don't make people feel like shit for not doing what I like to do



One should not judge another and talk shit about others goals but Bodybuilders have for a long time talked shit about Powerlifters especially the weak ones while they use an excuse they'd rather look strong then be strong, I say what man would live life thinking that. Then the ones that act tough but bitch up about squatting and deadlifting.

So in a Powerlfiters eyes we feel we have heard enough, there are much less of us then the Bodybuilders type but then again most are wannabes and not real Bodybuilders they only talk the lifestyle not live it without never setting foot on stage unless it's with a broom in hand lol.

It is really hard work for both the Powerlifter and Bodybuilder it's not easy one bit I respect both that respect both.

Ego's are going to be everywhere men are they go hand and hand and I'd rather see the ego's behind a keyboard then in a gym getting hurt.

I wouldn't talk down ones goals but I will get in a fellow Powerlifters heads to push their buttons so they bring extra to the gym, meet or just a lift.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 12, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but PL isn't the be-all, end-all and certainly doesn't mean that if you are not a PL, you are not strong.
> 
> Some serious egos need to be left at the door.........................




You are correct there are very strong bodybuilders.  No one will argue that. Also no one will argue that you are in great shape.

Here is the difference.  Being and athlete vs being a narcissist who is so self conscience that the have to show an extreme outward appearance to feel better about themselves.  When your goal is to simply look good, in my book you are a sham.  Again that is my opinion.  

I give a crap what I look like when I take my shirt off.  I may not have the biggest Bis or the best delts but I guarantee you anyone that looks at me says man that dude looks good, that dude looks very strong and I bet he doesn't wear a god damn bikini.

Ask yourself why do you workout.  I guarantee 99.9% of people is so they can show off at the beach, or get pussy.  Don't give me that "because it makes me feel good" BS.  Drinking whiskey makes me feel good.

A PL is a functional athlete period. 

Last brain buster of the day:  Why are there so many bodybuilders and people who just lift vs PLs?  Why is bodybuilding a billion dollar industry? I will tell you why.  Because people are weak, people are soft, and only about 1% of the world has the stones to really strap it on day after day to do what a PL does.  So yes my lady, in that sense it IS the be-all and end-all in terms of its purpose.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry if I offended anyone.  SFGiants is right.  

I am getting ready for this meet and I am all ****ing business.  I have a short fuse right now. No excuse though.

I love you all LOL.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 12, 2014)

I love bodybuilding and pl and I have competed in both, so dtownry im a narcissist ? And im self conscious huh ? lol your on here screaming about how much better you are b/c your a pl lol holy hypocrite. and a pl is not more of a functional athlete than bb'ers. really neither are all that functional more like strongmen or football players, unless your actively doing plyo's and sprints and shit your not all that functional dont get ahead of yourself.
I dont know why either side has to assert that their way is better, both are f'in awesome, both take extreme dedication just with diff goals and priorities. dont think your so tough because you squat, cuz youve prob never had the dedication to get down to 4% bodyfat


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 12, 2014)

but im 180
1 rep max for squat is 365
dl 375
bench 300
ohp 165
i can do about 12 straight pullups with good form.... hmmm what else


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 12, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> I love bodybuilding and pl and I have competed in both, so dtownry im a narcissist ? And im self conscious huh ? lol your on here screaming about how much better you are b/c your a pl lol holy hypocrite. and a pl is not more of a functional athlete than bb'ers. really neither are all that functional more like strongmen or football players, unless your actively doing plyo's and sprints and shit your not all that functional dont get ahead of yourself.
> I dont know why either side has to assert that their way is better, both are f'in awesome, both take extreme dedication just with diff goals and priorities. dont think your so tough because you squat, cuz youve prob never had the dedication to get down to 4% bodyfat





Well first I am new to PL and not even close to being strong as far as the sport goes.   I have been on both sides of the fence, played D-1 sports, done bodybuilding, done triathlons, and I have looked like a Greek God in the past.  Have you been on both sides of the fence sir? 

I am not going to argue with you and I don't need to tell you what I have done and what I haven't done in my life.  It would boggle your ****ing mind anyway. 

Like I said in my post it is my opinion and I will voice that opinion whenever I damn well please. 

We can agree to disagree. Or not, your choice. Anyway have a great day and I apologize if I offended you.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 12, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> but im 180
> 1 rep max for squat is 365
> dl 375
> bench 300
> ...





Listen numb nuts I didn't ask for your stats nor do I give a ****.  Let this one lay where it is please.


----------



## Assassin32 (Apr 12, 2014)

I will just say this, as long as you're at the gym training and trying, you have my respect. No matter what your goals are.


----------



## Assassin32 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Listen numb nuts I didn't ask for your stats nor do I give a ****.  Let this one lay where it is please.



Dtown, he's posting his stats and his PR's. Remember, that is what this thread was intended for.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 12, 2014)

My milkshake is better than yours.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 12, 2014)

i only train abs


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 12, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Dtown, he's posting his stats and his PR's. Remember, that is what this thread was intended for.



Understood.  I am going to go take a cold shower.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 12, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I will just say this, as long as you're at the gym training and trying, you have my respect. No matter what your goals are.



At around the age of 37 I started to get my ass in shape pre Powerlifting I started out just doing a shit ton of cardio via swimming laps, elliptical, running bleachers, running the football field, running the track and treadmill and it was brutal a hell it was hard work that I learn in time to do in a shorter amount of time in intervals.

I was so in shape I kept up reffing and coaching rec soccer teams I would run up and down that soccer field reffing games, I can not do this today my goals changed from wanna great endurance and stamina to having much more strength.

Point is I put all out in both goals they just gave different results with one taking away muscle, strength and size to the other giving it.

For anyone wanting to get endurance and stamina I would say hands down the 2 that work the best are interval in the pool and sprinting intervals.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 12, 2014)

I did 32 sit-ups in six and a half minutes.  Beat that....


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 12, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> You are correct there are very strong bodybuilders.  No one will argue that. Also no one will argue that you are in great shape.
> 
> Here is the difference.  Being and athlete vs being a narcissist who is so self conscience that the have to show an extreme outward appearance to feel better about themselves.  When your goal is to simply look good, in my book you are a sham.  Again that is my opinion.
> 
> ...



you are correct, this is your opinion


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 12, 2014)

joliver said:


> I did 32 sit-ups in six and a half minutes.  Beat that....



5 jumping Jacks, new PR!


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 12, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Listen numb nuts I didn't ask for your stats nor do I give a ****.  Let this one lay where it is please.



incase you didnt actually read what this thread is about, its for posting some pr's and weights so we can all compare and compete "numb nuts"

ps. kinda ironic you got jay cutler as your avi lol


----------



## stonetag (Apr 13, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I will just say this, as long as you're at the gym training and trying, you have my respect. No matter what your goals are.


Truth, just lift for the reasons that motivate you to show up to the gym the next day. I'm just a man who likes to lift, and likes the benefits that come from it.
Now for the specific intention of the thread,
Bench-420lbs stuck here
OHP-245lbs not even close to decent(in my book)
DL-315lbs I have fake knees OK! Lol
Squats-haha see above^^
Oh yeah...too heavy for this anyway...never mind!


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd like to lift power but i'm just not strong, so instead i build body


----------

